# "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar

*"Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)​*Als Küchenmeister wie als Angler hab ich schon ein paar tausend Fischen die Haut abgezogen...

Aber auch immer wieder gesehen, wie schwer sich manch ein Angler beim filetieren wie auch beim Haut abziehen tut.

Da ists doch klasse, wenn die Firma Ultimate Fishing Gear, Inc. aus Bellevue in Nebraska ein Gerät anbietet, mit dem man die Haut elektrisch abziehen kann:
www.fishskinner.com

Den SKINZIT®.....

Und wer tatsächlich als Angler mit einem scharfen Messer überfordert ist oder so viel Fisch zu verarbeiten hat, dass er ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom bekommen könnte, dem sei das folgende Vide des Gerätes "bei der Arbeit" angeraten:

[youtube1]1MlNJUqeD1o[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MlNJUqeD1o



Danke an Alexander, der mir das zugeschickt hatte!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## August (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Klasse Teil das scheint ja echt die Arbeit etwas zu erleichtern


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Schneller bin ich aber mitm Messer auf jeden Fall..
;-))

Und der Typ ruppt ganz schön rum an den Filets, wo das am Ende noch hängt an der Maschine...


----------



## archie01 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schneller bin ich aber mitm Messer auf jeden Fall..
> ;-))



Hallo
Du vielleicht - hast das ja schließlich gelernt |supergri

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Außerdem nur "geeignet" bis zu einer bestimmten Filetgröße.

 Ne ne, selbst ist der Mann!:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

das ist so ein "must have" wie elektrische Fensterputzer oder Staubschwerter


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist so ein "must have" wie elektrische Fensterputzer oder Staubschwerter


:q:q:q

Aber das Prinzip scheint (einigermaßen) zu funzen


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

wenn Du kochst und das Ergebnis ist "*einigermaßen"*
bist Du dann zufrieden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Siehe Überschrift:
Für Amateure ;-)))

Als Profi sieht man das evtl. anders und auch evtl. auch nicht ganz gerecht:


archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Du vielleicht - hast das ja schließlich gelernt |supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Archie




Daher bin ich etwas zurückhaltend...
|rolleyes


----------



## FranconianFishing (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Und danach bist du 2 Stunden beschäftigt das Ding sauber zu machen. Nene, scharfes Filetiermesser und etwas Übung. Bei den ersten Versuchen sag das bei mir auch wie durch den Fleischwolf gedreht aus. Nach zwei Monaten habe ich 50 Rotfedern in 60 Minuten filetiert und enthäutet. 
Was man machen kann: geht in einem GUTEN Restaurant mal auf den Küchenchef zu. Der zeigt wenn er nicht im 12 Uhr Stress ist auch gerne mal, wie es geht. 

Petri,

Peter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Schön und gut aber wenn man ein breiteres Filet hat wird es wohl schwierig |rolleyes


----------



## racoon (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Son Dingens hatte ich mal. Nannte sich damals Joystick und war für den Commodore C 64


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*



racoon schrieb:


> Son Dingens hatte ich mal. Nannte sich damals Joystick und war für den Commodore C 64


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Ich hab das auch schon vor einiger Zeit gesehen und auf den ersten Blick dachte ich mir WOW. Aber bei näherer Überlegung war ich dann gar nicht mehr so begeistert. Was ist bei dünnerer Fischhaut, was macht man bei großen Fischen, was passiert wenn die Haut reißt, Reinigung, usw.

 Aber insgesamt eine gute Idee.


----------



## Ørret (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Filetieren muss man die Fische ja trotzdem erstmal. Und weil das anschließende abledern ja noch mit die einfachste Übung ist, seh ich in dem Gerät nicht so wirklich den Fortschritt.


----------



## tonini (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Mit nem messer habe ich mit sicherlich mehr spass


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Von der nervigen Musik abgesehen absolut brauchbare Anleitung.
Sehr guter Link, danke Wollebre!


----------



## bombe20 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

der gerät wird nie müde, der gerät schläft nie ein, der gerät ist immer  vor der chef am filfiletiertisch und schneidet das filet schweißfrei.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_4fhTO4-hg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Wie man einen Fisch mit 'nem scharfen Messer abhäutet, kann ich 'nem dressierten Affen in zwei Minuten beibringen.

Wer damit dauerhaft Probleme hat, ist motorisch dermaßen insuffizient, daß er im Alltag einer Betreuung bedarf.
Derjenige würde sich mit der Gerät wahrscheinlich binnen kürzester Zeit auch die Pfoten schreddern.

Wer 150 Dollar für einen Haufen Plaste und Blech ausgeben will, der auf Obsoleszenz gebaut und mit Sicherheit aufwendig zu reinigen ist, um sich seine Filets unsauber Pellen zu lassen, soll das tun.

Grundsätzlich produziert man damit nur weiteren Plastemüll, der über kurz oder lang in unser aller Umwelt entsorgt werden muß.

#d


Das sollte unter die Rubrik: Gimmicks, die die Welt nicht braucht, fallen.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Würd ich auch so sehen - wenn jemand so ungeschickt ist, dass er so ein Gerät zu Häuten der Filets braucht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese auch schon dementsprechend aussehen.
Anders herum: wer einigermaßen gute Filets vone ienm Fisch schneiden kann, der scheitert auch nicht mehr am Häuten. Und wenn man eh schon Hackfleisch produziert hat sollte man die Haut auch lieber dran lassen - die könnten dem Schlamassel das letzte bisschen Stabilität bringen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*

Nettes Maschienchen..... wehe da kommt der Finger mal mit ran.
Da ist der Bast schnell mal mit wech .
Hab sowas schonmal in einer Fleischerei bei Schwartenabziehen gesehen,
blutet ganz schön heftig.
Ich bleib beim Messer damit kann ich sauberer arbeiten.


----------



## banzinator (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Professionelles" Fische häuten für Amateure wie uns ;-)*



Wollebre schrieb:


> hier gibt es Filitieranleitungen für diverse Fischarten:
> 
> www.fischfilieren.de/fileerfilms




Das ist ganz stark, vor allem die Geschwindigkeit #6


----------

